# Disney Villain Graveyard Outdoor Theme



## PrinceRupertMamma (Aug 29, 2014)

I am doing a Disney Villain Graveyard theme and I live in an isolated small town so shopping is very limited. 

I have starting making ->
The Nightmare Before Christmas Boogie Man and Zero's Grave
Maleficent staff with a horned tombstone
Jafar's tombstone with a black lamp and skeleton parrot
Hocus Pocus spell book and cauldron
Heart shaped tombstone for the Queen of Hearts


Any ideas on displaying Villain tombstones or props? I have a lot of front yard to cover.

Cheers


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm seeing several.
Scar from Lion King - tombstone with claw marks and fur flying.
Ursula's has tentacles all over it. 
Hook's with a rusty hook and an alligator. " Gator Got Him"
I'd do one for Edgar. He kidnapped the kittens in Aristocats.
Maybe something w/ the Evil Queen and the poisoned apple from Snow White.

That's all I can think of right now.
Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## 1983ss454 (Sep 18, 2014)

Cruella devil from 101 Dalmatians would fit perfectly in that


----------



## PrinceRupertMamma (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you. I will draw up something with those villains and post pictures soon.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

I love the idea, and MorganaMourning's idea for the scar gravestone is cool. Could you do an image of the Disney castle, only decrepit, like a haunted house to tie it all together in the background? You could put some crude lighting below the picture so it can be seen in the dark, and the residual lighting could add a spooky atmosphere to your graveyard.


----------



## PrinceRupertMamma (Aug 29, 2014)

A dark Disney castle is a great idea... I can't wait to work on these projects.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love this. Can't wait to see photos. I want some more tombstones of witches, wizards, voodoo queens, fortune teller types to use each year. I love the idea of Maleficient with the horn and staff, Ursula with the tentacles, Evil Queen and poisoned Apple, I have a Wicked Witch of the West one.

Please post pictures.


----------



## ThePirateHouse (Aug 9, 2009)

Love your ideas! Doing a Demented Disney theme...can't wait to see photos! Any to share yet?


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

What an awesome idea! Looking forward to seeing them.

How about adding a clock sound to the Hook tombstone? You could either use a cheap MP3 player and speakers or just hide a noisy clock behind it. 

I remember someone years ago did a great Headless Horseman prop and had the sound of horses hooves kick in periodically, and I've thought sound was a great touch ever since.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

ThePirateHouse said:


> Love your ideas! Doing a Demented Disney theme...can't wait to see photos! Any to share yet?


PirateHouse - do you have a thread started somewhere that captures pics of your projects and props? I'd love to see what you are doing with this theme.


----------



## PrinceRupertMamma (Aug 29, 2014)

Started on Maleficent's tombstone which says underneath her name "The Mistress of All Evil"
Evil Queen (from snow white) "Ate the wrong apple"
Captain Hook will say "Reunited with his hand"
I found an amazing tombstone online that an individual did for Gaston. "No One Falls Like Gaston, No Dies Like Gaston, No Ones Body is used to Fertilize like Gaston"

Any ideas on what saying should be on Scar, Cruella De Vil and Jafers' tombstone?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Please post some pictures. I would love to see what you have so far.


----------



## ThePirateHouse (Aug 9, 2009)

Finishing up tomorrow. Will post pics then.


frogkid11 said:


> PirateHouse - do you have a thread started somewhere that captures pics of your projects and props? I'd love to see what you are doing with this theme.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't wait to see them.


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

I can't wait to see the pictures either! I love Disney villains, this sounds like a great idea for a haunt.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't wait to see the completed stones.


----------



## PrinceRupertMamma (Aug 29, 2014)

photo 1 of tombstone


----------



## PrinceRupertMamma (Aug 29, 2014)

photo 2 of tombstone


----------



## PrinceRupertMamma (Aug 29, 2014)

Sword in the Stone - Madam Mim


----------



## PrinceRupertMamma (Aug 29, 2014)

Zero from NBC


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great job! Love the unusual stones. I can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## baseballmickey (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi! How's your graveyard coming along?

I stumbled across this thread because I started working on the same theme. In fact, I think you got the Gaston epitaph from the one I made last year!! Very flattered you liked it!! 

I'm trying to add a few more this year. It's late in the game with less than two weeks to go, but I made a Home Depot run today and I'm going to try and get a few more done by the weekend.


----------



## PrinceRupertMamma (Aug 29, 2014)

I love the Gaston one you made. 

I am waiting for the weather for clear up to take more photos. The North Coast weather is awful this time of year. 
The tombstones turned out okay for me I did not anticipate the varathane discolouring the vibrant colours I had painted (when its wet outside) . I am learning a lot about outdoor decorating this year (its my first time decorating outside).
I ran out of time to make more tombstones so I decided to carve pumpkins with the villains faces and I still have to finish my Sanderson Sisters broom parking sign.

I would love to see your creations.


----------



## baseballmickey (Oct 21, 2014)

Here are my current Villains:

Gaston








Dr. Facilier aka Shadow Man (not thrilled with how this one came out. I'm thinking of redoing at some point)








Ursula (I want to add something... maybe tentacles or flotsam and jetsam)








Scar (New this year)








the graveyard display (partial)








the graveyard display (full)








I'm working on a Maleficent right now. Might have that done in time for the big day. The other side of my lawn to the left of the sidewalk is a peanuts pumpkin patch.


----------



## PrinceRupertMamma (Aug 29, 2014)

Just love the them and your decorated house. Especially love scar. Thank you for sharing your photos.
I hope the weather holds up tonight to get some photos. My green grassy yard really throws the whole graveyard scene off and I think I will have to be more creative next year. Living in the north coast keeps everything green all year round.


----------



## PrinceRupertMamma (Aug 29, 2014)

PrinceRupertMamma said:


> Just love the them and your decorated house. Especially love scar. Thank you for sharing your photos.
> I hope the weather holds up tonight to get some photos. My green grassy yard really throws the whole graveyard scene off and I think I will have to be more creative next year. Living in the north coast keeps everything green all year round.


Here are some day time photos. I hope to improve the look next year


----------



## baseballmickey (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice display!! 

I didn't get to finish my Maleficent tombstone. I got it cut out and assembled, and the front got a coat of paint. I just never got around to putting on the detail. That might be a good thing though, since I think I want to do more 3 dimensional work for this one. If I had gotten it out on my lawn, all the detail would have been drawn on to it.

Here's what I had:









I drew my inspiration from a picture of a Maleficent throne I found online.


----------

